
Boeing's 737 MAX software outsourced to $12.80-an-hour engineers - wheresvic1
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/boeing-s-737-max-software-outsourced-to-12-80-an-hour-engineers-20190629-p522h4.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052)

------
Ancalagon
I mean it makes sense right, profits before safety? /s

Side note: anyone else laugh at the url name, or was it just me?

------
madengr
I assume the $12.80/hr engineers were actually working in the US?

~~~
NullPrefix
As if that would get you the cream of the crop from abroad?

